# Anyone else obsessed with glitter nail polishes?



## LOH11 (Mar 16, 2011)

I recently purchased two glitter polishes from Ulta to put on top of regular polish, but after wearing just the glitter with no color base, I'm in LOVE. My mom said it looks like something a 5 year old would wear lol, but I think their so fun!  These are the two I got, and here's a picture of them.

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=VP12458

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=VP12458#sku2146149


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 16, 2011)

I like layering them over colors to jazz the color up.  But, yes I can say I too am obsessed! Check out Sally Hansen XTreme Wear in Rockstar Pink.  It would only take a couple of coats to make it opaque.

Jeannine


----------



## vixie13 (Mar 16, 2011)

I love the *glitter*. 

I'm a teacher and I always have 1st-5th grade girls coming up to me... _OH MY I LOVE YOU NAILS_! 

So yes I wear polish that a 5-11 year old would wear! But it's just so fun how could you not!


----------



## LOH11 (Mar 16, 2011)

These definitely take 4 or 5 coats but the end result is worth it!


----------



## DonnaJ (Mar 16, 2011)

You should look into the Milani One Coat Glitter polishes so it's not so much work! lol I hear they are close to one coat, but two coats is really better. Another option is OPI Burlesque glitter polishes. I think China Glaze has several glitter polishes that are opaque in about two coats too. I hate taking glitters off so I don't wear them too often, unless it's a sparse glitter I use as a top coat or polishes with a bit of glitter but mostly jelly and the bit of glitter just gives it a little bling.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Mar 16, 2011)

I love glitter polishes when I'm in the mood, but they're so hard to get off!!


----------



## Diava (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm completely in love with glitter polishes, I just hate removing them, I seem to always forget that foil is the best way and spend ages trying to remove the glitter before always caving in and using the foil method, one day I will learn to do it right away lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Mar 16, 2011)

Ooooo did you all notice that all the Ulta polishes are on sale for only $2 each? I am so tempted but we got bills to be paid and I can't!


----------



## LOH11 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah! Last week I used my Ulta points and got 2 bottles free, and sometimes they are buy 2 get 2 free


----------



## AmourAnnette (Mar 16, 2011)

I LOVE glitter and flakies &lt;3


----------



## magosienne (Mar 17, 2011)

I love glitters, the glitters in the first picture remind me of my China Glaze polishes, like Meteor shower. I only wish they were easier to remove.


----------



## christinacheng (Mar 17, 2011)

i love love love glitter! i usually wear it over the colors i paint my nails to make it last longer, since my hands are always in water, but i hate when the time comes to take it off, its a pain and leaves quite a mess.

but overall, i love the look and how it makes me feel extra girly =P


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm totally a glitter addict, I went out Saturday to buy more glittery nail polish, who can resist? .


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 22, 2011)

You mean like this? LMAO!!





$2.00 bottle of glitter polish from Walmart - 3 layers deep.  Sorry, dont remember the brand name.  It was a square bottle tho.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yep! So much fun!! I had a Sally Hansen one but I didn't close it all the way once and it got all gummed up.. but I'm planning to rebuy. It was the Extreme Wear, shade was Strobe Light. Glitters rock!


----------



## lilybell (Mar 23, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the glitter! Personally donÂ´t like to wear glitter everyday but every now and then love to go crazy with glitter. Love the multi-colour glitter nails.

Gotta try something similar this weekend. Got a huge party IÂ´m going to with my friends and that look would be perfect!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 23, 2011)

Glitter polishes are fun but such a pain to remove!


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 23, 2011)

I love them too. For removing them just soak your finger in remover for about 3 minutes and then give it one hard wipe with a cotton ball and it comes right off.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Dalylah!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, thanks for the tip! When I removed mine, it took me forever! I like glitter but didn't like how hard it was to remove.


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 23, 2011)

I love glitter! Since I wear contacts one of the only places I feel safe wearing it is in nail polish so yeah I'm obessed! And I too like to wear it alone with no base. french tips are cute with glitter too. and the more glitter the better!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 24, 2011)

Picked up more glitter nail polish today!!

Went back to Walmart and found the brand (Pure Ice).  Apparently its from the makers of Bon Bon.  But, a small bottle on Bon Bon was $1.98 and hello? a full bottle of Pure Ice was $2.00.  No brainer.

So, the blue nail polish I wore the other day was Strapless (3 coats deep):







And I bought Spit Fire (left) and Cheatin (right) today:


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 25, 2011)

So pretty! I'm loving the color you have on and also the other colors you bought!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks!!

I posted a pic of the Spit Fire if you want to see what it looks like:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/thread/116154/my-notd-3-24-11-more-glitter-d


----------

